# Yay, lens flare



## Battou (Nov 7, 2007)

I have debated for a few days as to wether or not this is theme worthy or not so....












Please feel free to share your flare ups, We'll find out if it's theam worthy or not one way or another


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 7, 2007)

so is this supposed to be a theme thread, where we can all submit our flare-images?


----------



## Battou (Nov 7, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> so is this supposed to be a theme thread, where we can all submit our flare-images?



Yeah, have at it. I posted it here just to see what kind of activity it would get after two previous theme concepts seem to be destined for failure lol. It it gets enough activity I would imagine it could be relocated.


----------



## transaxion (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Battou (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Feb 26, 2008)

I got a flare for ya!  If it wasn't for that I think it would've been a pretty good photo for a P&S camera.  I think the effect looks pretty interesting though. 

This photo was taken with our Kodak EasyShare C633.  There's a better one taken during the same time frame in the Pets forum.






ttfn
CDL.


----------



## Battou (Feb 26, 2008)

crazy_dragonlady said:


> I got a flare for ya!  If it wasn't for that I think it would've been a pretty good photo for a P&S camera.  I think the effect looks pretty interesting though.
> 
> This photo was taken with our Kodak EasyShare C633.  There's a better one taken during the same time frame in the Pets forum.
> 
> ...



Yeah, My C-series easy share takes it to extremes as well, I should take a look around to see if I have any of those loafin around


----------



## avcabob (Feb 26, 2008)

After coming back from a bit of inactivity I find this thread just after I take this pic. It was meant to be.





Just playing around with a flash somewhere other then just on top of the camera. The flair was not planned but I ended up really liking this one.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 26, 2008)




----------

